# need help finding a halloween song



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

It's from the CD to the kids show "Arthur". You can listen to sample of it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Arthur-Friends-First-Almost-Live/dp/B00000DAH0

and here are the lyrics:

http://www.martylloyd.com/artist_a/arthur_lyrics/jekyll_and_hyde_lyrics.html

The actual singer's name is Luke Reid.


----------



## kali (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks a lot.


----------

